# catsitting, cat won't eat and is severely depressed



## postulio (Apr 29, 2015)

Hiya. 

I've grown up with one cat or another my whole life, except for the last few years where my last family cat died and I moved out.

My friend just left on a three week vacation and asked if I could board his cat while he was away. I thought it was a great idea as I love cats and thought this would be a great trial run for having one at my apartment. 

Sadly his cat seems extremely depressed and isn't eating. the last 3 days he peed a little in various locations (not today though) because he was either scared or marking territory (he's still using his litterbox).

The bigger issue is that he's not really walking around (just stays in the box-bed I made for him) and isn't eating *at all*.

It's day 4 and he still hasn't eaten. I tried treats, wet/dry food that his owner left me. I'm not sure if he's drinking, but he is peeing every day, no poop since first day here. 

He isn't interested in playing either, nor using his scratching mat. I havent tried smearing food on his face yet as was suggested in this thread. (do cats really go crazy for baby food?!?

Any info/reassurance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have permission (or even if you don't), you should take this cat to the vet ASAP, before he develops hepatic lipidosis.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Postulio,
This cat needs a vet! Before severe dehydration sets in, and develops Hipatic Lipidosis, like Marie said!
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

He needs to see a vet right away! Cat's can't survive off their body fat like people and dogs can. They did not evolve that way and this is why they get hepatic lipidosis. If it were my cat they'd be at an emergency vet right now!


----------



## postulio (Apr 29, 2015)

Got in touch with my friend and to get the info on his vet. I'm headed there tomorrow morning.

Not sure what, if anything, vet can do (within financial means). The cat was healthy before this massive depression. I tried spoon feeding him tonight but no go. I think he peed himself in the box bed i made for him as he smells quite bad. I havent seen him leave the box at all today and am reluctant to pull him out on purpose. I moved his food/water closer (and his litterbox on the other end, a few feet away). 

Pretty bummed on how this all turned out. The cat is old and when there was a cancer scare a few months ago my friend said he'd put him to sleep if it was serious/expensive (turned out to be a cyst), so even though that has been an option on the table for a while, I'd feel awful if his end came on my watch. I'm definitely committed to do all I can (within reasonable means).

I washed him with a wet paper towel yesterday but he's much worse today.  :sad2:

He peed in a few places during his stay, only the leather couch still has a bit of an odor (I plan on tackling that soon, already ordered Nature's Miracle), for now I'm keeping him in the living room and covered the couches with tin foil. 

I've had many cats in my life and spent a lot of time with others (even taking my friend's cat to a summer bungalow once) and i've never seen or heard of anything this bad. truly breaks my heart.

I hope the odor won't cause any issues with the cat I eventually plan to get. (any advice?)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

postulio, it's great that you're so willing to help your friend's kitty, and I don't want to make you panic, but I do think you may need to take it a step further. Depression and not eating are one thing, but the fact that he hasn't gotten out of his bed at all today is really worrisome. Did he use the litterbox at all today? Cats don't like being dirty, so if he peed on himself, it may be that he can't get up. 

Is there an emergency vet near you? You might at least call and say why you're concerned and see what they say.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Postulio,
When you say he's old...do you know how old?
This Really isn't sounding good for this poor old guy...
I REALLY wish you could get him to an E-Vet tonight...
Tomorrow morning, might be to late...
And IF he's in pain because everything is shutting down...that's a Terribly painful way for a cat to die!
I'm so sorry to be so blunt...but you need to know...
Sharon


----------



## postulio (Apr 29, 2015)

I just tried to pull him out and he's collapsing. I'm searching for an e-vet now.

edit: and away we go.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wishing you and him all the best...either for a recovery...Or...a Merciful end...
I'm so sorry this is happening...
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

All fingers crossed for you and the kitty - please keep us posted!


----------



## postulio (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm sad to say that the kitty died on the way. Seems that taking him out of the box took the last out of him.

Vet said it looked like kidney failure. I got in touch w/ my friend over Hangouts VoIP and he took it well. Cat was over 13 years old. He also mentioned that he didn't eat anything for about a day before he was brought over (he assumed the cat was just sad they were packing to leave). 

I'm very sad it happened on my watch and doubly sad he went without his family with him. 

Only take away from this, and it'll stay on these boards for posterity, is if your kitty isn't acting right, no matter how 'predictable' it is, take him to a vet. Had we not assumed he was just depressed and stressed, I wouldn't taken him to the vet sooner (likewise if it happened while my friend was still here); even it there would've been nothing the vet could do, at least he wouldn't have gone in such a bad way. He was using the litterbox and moving around every day normally up until today. The only issue was him not eating and my friend said that he wouldnt eat for a few days last time he went away for a few weeks and left it him another friend. 

Thanks for all your advice and support, I'm really sorry. :sad

These forums seem like a great place and I will be back once I get a kitty of my own.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry...:'(
He's Free at The Bridge now...finally no more pain, or sickness...
I had already teared up earlier, regarding all his symptoms, I felt he was close to going...
So sad....
Hard for you too....a rough situation for sure...
(((Hugs)))
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and for your friends cat that those last few days were stressful. He is now out of pain and free. Thank goodness he was with you and you cared enough to try and find out what was wrong and how to help him. I guess in the few days before your friend may have been pre-occupied and missed some of the little signs his cat was showing sadly. Hugs to you.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm very sorry to read about this... I went through an almost identical experience barely a month ago. Your story mirrored mine so closely, I found it a strangely eerie experience just reading through your posts i.e. caring for friend's cat, 13 years old, low appetite, passed on the way to the vet, likely kidney issue.

It's a horrible situation to happen for everyone involved. 

Tell your friend his cat will have at least one companion who went through the same thing he did to greet him on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry postulio.  

The kitty must have been declining for quite some time, but cats hide pain so well that it can take a long time to realize that something is going on. The one good thing to come out of this is that, as you say, other kitties may benefit from knowing about what happened to your friend's kitty. 

It is sad all around, but at least the kitty was with you and not at home by himself. My condolences to your friend.


----------

